# I Have Dreamed Many Dreams



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

Last nights dream took me by surprise.
For some reason I went looking for my Mother whom I have not seen or spoken to in 52 years.
If she was still alive she would be about 92.
There were several people with me, though I do not know who they were. Also two dogs accompanied me. A Pug and not sure about the other one.
I had heard that she lived on Devine Rd in a suburb of Hobart, Tasmania. So I ended up in a hotel in that suburb and was asking everyone there where Devine Rd was. No one knew where Devine Rd was.
The only thing to do was to go door knocking, asking people where the Rd was. We all traipsed out of the Hotel and began knocking and asking. 
For hours this went on and it was now dark. Finally one Lady told me where it was and we set out.
When finally we reached the house it was about 10 pm, I knocked on the door, a lady answered but I could not see her face because she never turned a light on, afraid of strangers?
So I asked her if she was Margaret, and used her married name when she was my Mother but I instantly corrected myself and used her new married name.
She said yes and I told her who I was. She tentatively said, "Well come in but only you, not all those other people and definitely not those mutt Pugs.
I still had not seen her face, she stepped aside to let me in. I walked past her into a totally dark house, she shut the door and I woke up.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm no interpreter of dreams. However, it struck me that there were several people and two dogs with you. They must have been there for a reason, certainly not usual (I suppose) in your life of isolation from others (besides work, IIRC). But your mother would not let them in (which I think is ominous), and you weren't there for more than a second or two since you woke up. So my (uneducated) take on it is that you need people and animals in your life, and that it would be good for you, especially if you eased into it gradually. Maybe it would heal all the pain you've experienced at the hands of evil people. I find you to be a very likeable person.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

F


WheatenLover said:


> I'm no interpreter of dreams. However, it struck me that there were several people and two dogs with you. They must have been there for a reason, certainly not usual (I suppose) in your life of isolation from others (besides work, IIRC). But your mother would not let them in (which I think is ominous), and you weren't there for more than a second or two since you woke up. So my (uneducated) take on it is that you need people and animals in your life, and that it would be good for you, especially if you eased into it gradually. Maybe it would heal all the pain you've experienced at the hands of evil people.


For twelve months I have been wanting a dog though realistically this is not possible while I am still working.
I am at work for up to twelve hours a day, plus I live in a small apartment.
It looks like I will have to wait until I retire before a dog can be a part of my life.
People? No, that is not going to happen.
I have been alone all my life, even before I moved out of home at age 25?
I regressed very early,10? because of the home situation and peer bullying.
So being around people for any length of time drives me crazy and I need to distance myself from society.
Hence my constant forays into the countryside


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, I think you have made the best possible life for yourself without people.

I have often wondered why dog lovers who would love to have a dog and don't work can't keep a worker's dog during the workday. It would satisfy their yearning for a dog, and the people who don't want to leave their dogs alone for long hours (which I think is best) would be so grateful. Maybe someone will start a nonprofit organization to match people, after checking them out very thoroughly.

How do you handle the work environment? Surely there must be people there, although I imagine you are alone in the crane for most of it.

Also, I wonder if you have PTSD. It is treatable and might help you.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

T


WheatenLover said:


> Well, I think you have made the best possible life for yourself without people.
> 
> I have often wondered why dog lovers who would love to have a dog and don't work can't keep a worker's dog during the workday. It would satisfy their yearning for a dog, and the people who don't want to leave their dogs alone for long hours (which I think is best) would be so grateful. Maybe someone will start a nonprofit organization to match people, after checking them out very thoroughly.


That is a great idea.
I suppose that happens as it is with many people. 
Just not something that we hear about


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Well, I think you have made the best possible life for yourself without people.
> 
> I have often wondered why dog lovers who would love to have a dog and don't work can't keep a worker's dog during the workday. It would satisfy their yearning for a dog, and the people who don't want to leave their dogs alone for long hours (which I think is best) would be so grateful. Maybe someone will start a nonprofit organization to match people, after checking them out very thoroughly.
> 
> ...


Even at work I limit my exposure to work colleagues. I get on okay with them because I know it is only temporary.
Having gone through years of counselling I was diagnosed with complex PTSD. Meaning there were multiple issues I had to deal with.
I dealt with them and for the most part am now well adjusted.
As long as I limit my exposure to  people.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> That is a great idea.
> I suppose that happens as it is with many people.
> Just not something that we hear about


You could start one. It only involves internet searches and talking on the phone, plus advertising your services and devising an application. It would be similar to the procedure reputable dog rescues use.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Even at work I limit my exposure to my work colleagues. I get on okay with them because I know it is only temporary.
> Having gone through years of counselling I was diagnosed with complex PTSD. Meaning there were multiple issues I had to deal with.
> I dealt with them and for the most part am now well adjusted.
> As long as I limit my exposure to  people.


Well, I am glad you participate here.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Well, I am glad you participate here.


Thank you. I have been here one month now and have enjoyed my time here so far.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Last nights dream took me by surprise.
> For some reason I went looking for my Mother whom I have not seen or spoken to in 52 years.
> If she was still alive she would be about 92.
> There were several people with me, though I do not know who they were. Also two dogs accompanied me. A Pug and not sure about the other one.
> ...


With dreams, the first thing I would ask is "How did I feel in the dream?" Comfortable? Anxious? Nervous? How did you feel about the dogs and how did you feel about your mother? The darkness in a dream has been known to symbolize the subconscious, and it is possible you were searching for her in the dream maybe because you were thinking about her lately, and when she brings you into the darkness, she is hidden in your subconscious. Just a thought. Something to explore.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> With dreams, the first thing I would ask is "How did I feel in the dream?" Comfortable? Anxious? Nervous? How did you feel about the dogs and how did you feel about your mother? The darkness in a dream has been known to symbolize the subconscious, and it is possible you were searching for her in the dream maybe because you were thinking about her lately, and when she brings you into the darkness, she is hidden in your subconscious. Just a thought. Something to explore.


I rarely think about my mother, maybe once a decade she may pop into my head. Then it is always about her anger and her screaming at us children.
Dogs? For years I had a fear of dogs because I had been attacked and bitten at least four times by uncontrolled, angry dogs.
If I was to ever get a dog it would be a small one like a Jack Russel, not a yap yap dog.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

That is a very significant dream Bretrick.
Addition:  I feel I must say this to you. Your mother wants to say somethig to you. Do you know what I mean when I say "relive that dream?"


----------

